# Shootin Tubes



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Been shooting for nearly a year now pretty much every day and while re ordering a new box of TBG decided to order some green rolyan tubes (Dub Dub).

Having only ever used tbg i was looking forward to shooting tubes for the first time,Anyway parcel arrives and of i go fitted tubes OTT only got 3 cattys all ott shooters

no problem i thoudht will just shoot them same way as i shoot my flatbands,Well i was all over the place couldnae hit a dam thing but i persevered for a further 20min or so and did get slightly better results,As a bit of a check on myself got my other catty with my normal tbg setup stood at 10m 5 shots at a standard bean can 5 hits, went to 15m 5 shots 4 hits, even at 20m i managed 3 solid hits,Not sure whats going on, is it a whole new learning process for tubes,maybe i need to shoot TTF or something

Anyway i would be interested to hear if anyone else has come across this rather strange (for me at least) scenario.

Regards Wickerman.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I have the reverse effect! I only shoot tubes , well mainly Dankung tubes but I used to shoot the thicker 66fit yellow which I guess would be more similar to the Dub, The problem with OTT Tubes Is the fold over the fork irregular after they snap back which can throw your shot off a little you really have to give them the extra flip to get the retraction of the tubing OTT, If you catch my drift :S


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I find some tubes troublesome like that, but not others. Heavier ones seem harder to stay consistent with.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks BCluxor i think you got it i was sure the shot was being thrown and was blaming my release trouble is i don,t flip,I even make a concious effort not to.When i first started i watched bill hayes how to shoot video many times and tried to keep everything still and straight like him as a regular snooker player these principles appealed to me as a player must be balanced lined up and continue to aim before during and after the shot.It as just occurred to me is this why some people use tabs i never really understood why tabs were used.

Wickerman.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Cheers Ash maybe should have tried some 1745 tubing or something and got a bit of a feel for it first green dub was possibly a bit heavy and wasn,t going to do me any favours OTT.

Wickerman.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like tabs with those kind of tubes. I much prefer the orange to the green, also.
What ammo are you shooting?


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Am shooting 10.5mm lead balls MJ around 7grams, tie to tie i got 23cm single green dub and a 33inch draw i measured the draw weight with my fishing scales and it read a little over 12lbs which felt pretty good when i did try it out, Think i am gonna give tabs a go and see how it works out, Also when i say draw weight i hold my catty in a bench vice hook my scales on the pouch and draw it back 33inches this is my draw weight (in this case the scales read 12lbs) am i doing this correctly.

Thanks for the info guys its much appreciated.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

> Anyway i would be interested to hear if anyone else has come across this rather strange (for me at least) scenario.
> 
> Regards Wickerman.


I'm a total newb, been shooting for month, but I had the same issue with tubes. I've tried the SimpleShot 'small' tubes and Dankung 1754 tubes in multiple configurations from the Henry from Panama half loop to the SimpleShot full loop style and my accuracy suffered compared to flat bands markedly. Even just shooting cans at 20' (my current distance) I had trouble hitting cans with tubes at times but hit an average of 80% to 100% with flats on 20 shot groups.


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

Watch wingshooters videos.They should help.

And using his longbow sure helps as well.


----------

